# seating confusion? paralympics



## wowzer22 (30 June 2012)

hi all

I got my tickets through today for the showjumping finals and also 2 sessions of the paralympics equestrian events

All the tickets though say general admission - does that mean that its a standing event? or is it a free for all - ie you sit in any seat (as im sure I saw from the photos that there were seats round the edge)?


----------



## Jo_x (2 July 2012)

I'm pretty sure for the paralympics you can sit anywhere


----------



## DressageGroom (2 July 2012)

I believe that for para dressage seating is unallocated, though there are a couple of reserved areas for athletes and their connections.


----------



## caramel (2 July 2012)

mine say that too... so guessing you can sit where ever is free.


----------

